# buuuzzzZZZ killer needed



## silicium (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello everybody

i m new on this forum , i'm from france and just arrived in Toronto,
Usually go on a french guitar forum but i think my problem need canadian guitarist to be solved :food-smiley-004:.

So I make music on computer and I have an uncredible buzz .. so I can't record any riff .. the buzz is so loud..

my gears are :
Laptop
Lexicon Iionix U22 sound card 
KRK rockit speackers 
fender stratocaster us ..

I tried different jacks
I shielded my guitar with copper .

A guy at steve music told me that it's a typical problem in toronto because of the cn tower electromagnetism (LOL ?) so he said to buy a furman rack who "clean" electricity signal ...

do you guys have this kind of rack at home ? A direct box could be the solution ? 

thanks for your help ..

This a sample of the buzz 
Audiowsan - buzzzzz - SoundCloud


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

buuuzzzZZZ killer needed.

Have you met my wife??


----------



## silicium (Sep 5, 2010)

no yet she s a hitwoman ? :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silicium said:


> A guy at steve music told me that it's a typical problem in toronto because of the *cn tower electromagnetism *


Was the guy at Steve's Music wearing a hat lined with tin foil also ?.....now I have heard everything ...

Welcome to the forum and to Canada. 

ENJOY and post often.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

First of all, welcome to the forum. I could hear the buzz in your audio clip. Where you're recording your guitar are there any fluorescent lights? I see you've checked the cables. Your laptops monitor wouldn't be causing any buzzing in pickups but the older CRT monitors did so that's ruled out. One suggestion would be to try a noise gate. If you're recording on the computer you can use a software based one or you can try a pedal. I used to have a similar issue when I tried recording with my Rockman XP-100 amp and I used a software based noise gate that took away the buzz completely. Good luck.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> buuuzzzZZZ killer needed.
> 
> Have you met my wife??


lol! now thats funny.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

assuming your gear is properly grounded, 
try the HumX by EBTECH available from major music retailers (Steve's, Long&McQuade etc) cost is about $89+tx


----------



## silicium (Sep 5, 2010)

cool .. 
thanks for you answer ... 

I ll go to buy this stuff today .. i'll tell you more !!

peace


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

silicium said:


> cool ..
> thanks for you answer ...
> 
> I ll go to buy this stuff today .. i'll tell you more !!
> ...


If you have not headed out yet STOP! Put one of these on your "To Get" list:











And, I have to agree. That sounds a lot like a failing florescent light ballast.


----------



## silicium (Sep 5, 2010)

@ keeperofthegood

What is this stuff .. ? I cand fin It in any hardware ?


i have a fluorecent light .. and i stop it .. nothing change ..
i tried all the outlet af the appartment .. still the same /


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

In "electrical" not hardware. Ask for a "socket tester" and what ever shop you are at should know what you want. Canadian Tire is a good place to get them. 10ish bucks. It will tell you if someone has fiddled with your wires in a way that would cause you to have open grounds or reversed black and white wires and so on.

The other things that are nearly on all the time are fridges and of course your computer. It could also be a neighbors lamp through the lines or through the air/walls.

But, how such gets to your computer, is either through bad wall wires, bad grounds or damaged cables in your gear, or some equipment is really putting out a lot of RFI and is possibly on its way out in your general area. From fridges, to lamps, to street lamps. I have, in my youth, had AM radios and have heard the lamp on the street I lived on turn on at night as hum.

The other thing to do is simplify. Take your system down to the bare bones, record that. Add in the bits and pieces and record at each stage and just see when the buzz appears.


----------



## silicium (Sep 5, 2010)

hi .. 

Thanks for your answer keeperofthegood (i ve jsut saw it)
The probleme don't come from my computer cause i can use my soundcard as standalone with the monitoring... and the buzz is still here .. I tried all the outlet of the appartment with my sound card my guitar headphone and all the wire .. was funny !!

Today i'll tried to a friend house to see if it s come from my electric system ... or not ... 

so i went to steve music , they have never heard about HumX by EBTECH .

I went to an electronic store just near steve music ... and i bought a noise filter (5$)

http://www.thex10shop.com/images/pr...5-amp-plug-in-noise-filter-module_1002676.jpg

And nothing change ..

Steve music, they tried to sell me a boss noise suprressor, but i don't think it s a good solution, it s like a noise gate if don t tell mistake .. and the buzz will appear when i play ..



So .. i think i ll try the furman solution in their shop with all my stuff (computer guitar and sound card) to be sure ...


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

here is a link to the HumX webpage.
i know Long & McQuade carry them and i thought i saw them at Steve's but maybe not the store you were at?
i bought one at Lauzon music a while back.
you can order them over the internet too. 

Ebtech - Audio Solutions


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Have you tried reducing the number of things plugged in to your outlets? Many things plugged into the same circuit results in more noise on the line. At my jam space where was have several amps and other things plugged in on one circuit, my Strat is very very noisey, but at home it's much more quiet.

Also, have you tried a different patch cord for your guitar? It's possible your patch cord has some bad solder joints, although that would result in more intermittent noise than a buzzing, but it's worth a try.


----------



## silicium (Sep 5, 2010)

hi .. 

yes i tried just the sound card and the guitar alone plug on the outlet .. 
I tried different cable .. the same ...
yesterday i went to a friend s house .. the same ..

but yesterday at home .. it was quieter than usual about the noise .. but today not .. rrrrrrr and it changed all the time .. it could be quiet and at a momment become noisy ..
i don t know what stuff interfer


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

silicium said:


> hi ..
> 
> yes i tried just the sound card and the guitar alone plug on the outlet ..
> I tried different cable .. the same ...
> ...


I bet your sound card is toasting. Chinese caps a popping.


----------



## silicium (Sep 5, 2010)

*Happy post !!!!*

yeah .. today i bought electro harmonix hum debugger ... for now . i'm very happy, the result is excellent, even on hi gain +stratocaster (standar mic)...
my riffs are recordable haha ... 
it not acts as noise gate , I don't fell it eats the sound .. good tool .. i'm happy kksjur

thanks for your helps guys ..


----------

